# Dawes Blowfish 16" Kinderrad



## EmDoubleU (3. Januar 2014)

Hi,

ich bin nicht der begnadete Bastler, wollte aber trotzdem kurz das neue *Dawes Blowfish* mit *16 Zoll* Rädern von meinem Sohn vorstellen, was für ihn mit knapp 4 Jahren nach diversen Laufrädern den Einstieg ins Fahrrad fahren darstellt. Wichtig war mir, dass das Rad keinen Rücktritt sondern vollwertige V-Brakes hat, möglichst wenig Spielkram verbaut ist und das Gesamtgewicht halbwegs erträglich bleibt. In große Unkosten wollte ich mich auch nicht stürzen. Auf das Dawes überhaupt aufmerksam geworden bin ich dann aufgrund eines Threads von "Booze" aus dem Frühjahr 2013, in dem er das Rad als Tuningbasis genutzt hat.

Im Wesentlichen habe ich bisher nur sicherheitsrelevante und leicht umzubauende Teile zum Serienzustand geändert. Das *Gewicht* liegt jetzt so wie unten gezeigt bei exakt *8,05kg*.

(1)
Die sauschweren 2,1"-No-Name-Mäntel mit 580gr pro Exemplar wurden gegen *Schwalbe Black Jack* in *16" x 1,9"* getauscht - die wogen jeweils nur um 350gr. Da liessen sich also ohne Probleme mit einem Ebayschnäppchen knapp 40% unnötiges Gewicht einsparen. Noch mehr lässt sich vermutlich mit leichteren Schläuchen einsparen, ich habe aber erstmal die serienmäßigen Exemplare drin gelassen.

(2)
Die wackligen und schwammigen Bremshebel wurden gegen *Avid Speed Dial* Hebel mit neuen Zügen getauscht, allein das brachte bereits eine deutliche Verbesserung in der Dosierbarkeit und bei der Verringerung der Hebelkräfte. Dabei wurde auch gleich die hintere V-Brake gegen eine *Avid Single Digit 7* getauscht, die vordere V-Brake soll anfangs eh noch nicht die volle knackige Bremskraft entfalten und blieb deshalb im Serienzustand. Von seinem letzten Laufrad ist mein Sohn die Benutzung einer hinteren V-Brake mit Bremshebel rechts gewöhnt, deshalb wurde das auch so an seinem Rad platziert.

(3)
Der knapp 350gr schwere und 50cm breite Lenker mit viel zu viel Rise wurde gegen eine auf 45cm gekürzte *KCNC Rampant Flat Bar* mit 150gr getauscht (Ebayschnäppchen). Theoretisch hätte man auch den serienmäßigen Vorbau mit 1"-Gewindeschaft weiter nutzen können, die 1-Schrauben-Klemmung machte aber einen ziemlich windigen Eindruck. Deshalb sitzt jetzt ein 1"-*Procraft-Vorbauadapter* im Steuerrohr, auf dem ein *Procraft 4-Bolt-Shorty Vorbau* mit 60mm / 25 Grad fixiert ist. So ganz gefällt mir der dünne Übergang zwischen Steuerrohr und Vorbauadapter nicht, aber das Ganze ist so viel stabiler und die Cockpit-Höhe passt für den Anfang sehr gut.

Wenn irgendwann mal Sattelstützenauszug erforderlich wird, tausche ich noch Sattel und Stütze - letztere hat einen ganz normalen 27,2mm-Standard. Der Sattel wird dann wahrscheinlich ein XLC Everyday SA-E01.


----------



## trolliver (3. Januar 2014)

Hi Markus,

schickes Design, gefällt mir. Habe das überhaupt nicht mehr in Erinnerung. Hattest du geschrieben, wo du es herhast...??

Acht Kg sind auch in Ordnung und in Anbetracht der leichten Umbauten sogar richtig gut. Das Übersetzungsverhältnis ist recht groß, ich tippe auf deutlich über 2:1, stimmt das? Wenn ja, wird ihn das Teil jedenfalls nicht so schnell limitieren.... 

Gute Fahrt dem Racker!

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (3. Januar 2014)

Hi Oliver,

das Dawes Blowfish 16" habe ich versandkostenfrei von CRC für knapp 150 Euro bestellt - momentan ist es allerdings nicht lieferbar.

=> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/dawes-blowfish-boys-16-bike/rp-prod91265

Ich fand das Rahmendesign auch sehr schick, in natura hat sich das bestätigt. 

Die serienmäßige Übersetzung ist wirklich sehr knackig, das ist mir auf den ersten Schnuppertouren im Wald auch aufgefallen. Vorn ist ein 36er Blatt, hinten ein 16er Ritzel - Du lagst mit Deiner 2:1-Schätzung also noch recht gut. Für leichte Steigungen wohl okay, ansonsten eher zum lockeren Mittreten auf flachen Strecken. Ich schaue mir das mal in der Praxis bei meinem Sohn an und ändere das ggf. noch.


----------



## trifi70 (3. Januar 2014)

Rad sieht ok aus, Gewicht ist angemessen, der Preis dafür sogar günstig.

Ich würde vermutlich die komplette Kurbel tauschen. Die ist doch zu lang (schlechte Ergonomie und kann in Kurven aufsetzen) und die Übersetzung auch für den Anfang recht heftig...


----------



## EmDoubleU (3. Januar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ... ich würde vermutlich die komplette Kurbel tauschen. Die ist doch zu lang (schlechte Ergonomie und kann in Kurven aufsetzen) ...



Hi,

hmm, die Kurbel hat eine Armlänge von 115mm - sollte das wirklich zu heftig für einen 4-Jährigen (Konfektion 110) sein?
Die Tretlagerhöhe ist insgesamt recht niedrig.


----------



## trifi70 (3. Januar 2014)

Unser CNOC 16 hat 102mm und das sah am Anfang sogar noch zu lang aus. Am kleinen 20er sind 120mm ok. Kann sein Dein Bild täuscht, aber die Differenz unterer/oberer Totpunkt sieht krass aus, wenn man die Sattelhöhe dazu sieht. Letztlich entscheidend ist natürlich, dass er sich auf dem Rad wohlfühlt.


----------



## EmDoubleU (5. Januar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> ... aber die Differenz unterer/oberer Totpunkt sieht krass aus, wenn man die Sattelhöhe dazu sieht. ...



Hi,

ich habe das nochmal genauer beobachtet, wenn er auf dem Dawes fährt. Und ich muss Dir da recht geben, dass das doch nicht sooo "optimal" bzw. "rund" aussieht. Seinem Spaß tut das momentan keinen Abbruch, er ist absolut hoch motiviert und könnte ständig fahren, sein vorher heiß geliebtes 12"-Laufrad ist auf einmal "Babykram". 

Die Ursache für die nicht optimale Kraftübertragung sehe ich aber nicht nur in der etwas langen Kurbel, sondern vor allem auch in dem für ihn eigentlich zu tief eingestellten Sattel. Oberste Priorität hat momentan, dass er auch noch im Sitzen zumindest mit den Fussspitzen den Boden beim Anhalten berühren kann. Klappt auch wunderbar, zweites Mal im Wald und er fährt völlig allein, bremst allein, hält allein an und steigt allein ab - bestens. Wenn er mehr Sicherheit gewonnen hat, möchte ich den Sattel in Relation zu seiner Beininnenlänge eigentlich gern höher stellen - der Tritt dürfte damit deutlich runder sein.


----------



## EmDoubleU (24. Mai 2014)

Hi,

ich hole den Thread mal wieder für ein Zwischenfazit knapp 6 Monate später nach oben...

... kurz gesagt kann ich ein durchweg positives Feedback geben. Die relativ knackige Übersetzung hat im Gelände natürlich Nachteile, aber dafür ermöglicht diese auf der anderen Seite ein absolut problemloses Mitfahren auf "normalen" Touren mit ca. 15km/h. Wir sind jetzt mehrere Tagestouren zwischen 20 und 26km gefahren und das klappt absolut problemlos - ich persönlich finde das für einen kleinen Mitfahrer von gerade mal 4 Jahren absolut klasse, das lässt wirklich für die Zukunft hoffen... 

Verarbeitungstechnisch kann ich auch nichts negatives sagen, der anfangs etwas zähe Freilauf hat sich mittlerweile eingespielt und läuft butterweich, das Rad liegt auch auf schnelleren Abfahrten sicher und ruhig. Das einzige, was ich zwischenzeitlich am Rad noch geändert habe, sind andere Pedale - die serienmäßigen Plastepedalen haben für einige schmerzhafte Abrutscher gesorgt. Mittlerweile sind leichte Wellgo WR-1 mit rund 225gr Gewicht im Paar verbaut - ich wollte sie eigentlich passend in blauem Eloxal, habe die aber nicht entdeckt. Damit die Pedale aus der Blickperspektive von oben einen guten farblichen Kontrast zum Boden bilden, sollten die Pedale aber auf keinen Fall schwarz sein, letztlich fiel die Wahl dann auf rotes Eloxal. Der Grip ist sehr gut, das gibt Sicherheit im Wiegetritt und beim "Rumdallern".

Alles in allem kann ich das Dawes Blowfish in 16" mit den kleinen Modifikationen absolut empfehlen.


----------



## EmDoubleU (24. Mai 2014)

... einen anderen Sattel habe ich mit einem "XLC Everyday" und eine leichtere Stütze mit einer 27,2mm "Bontrager Race Light" bereits liegen, aber die sind wegen dem Veto meines Sohnes noch nicht verbaut. Grund? Er findet das blau am Seriensattel so toll... 

... da sieht man mal wieder, was für wenig rationelle Erwägungen manchmal auch Berücksichtigung finden müssen...


----------



## giant_r (24. Mai 2014)

netter umbau, das rad sieht schick aus. dawes hat jetzt eine bikeserie rausgebracht, die aussehen als waeren sie eine kopie der islabikes.
da hat das blowfish mehr character. kannst du mal messen, wie hoch die geringste hoehe vom sattel bis zum boden ist? danke und viel spass mit dem bike.
giant_r


----------



## EmDoubleU (26. Mai 2014)

giant_r schrieb:


> ... kannst du mal messen, wie hoch die geringste hoehe vom sattel bis zum boden ist? ...


 
Hi,

sorry für meine etwas verspätete Antwort, aber ich habe von der Mitte der Satteldecke des original verbauten Modells senkrecht bis zum Boden rund 52cm gemessen. Vielleicht könnte man das noch mit einem etwas flacher bauenden Sattel und einer anderen 27,2er Sattelstütze minimieren.

Das neue Dawes 16" Academy sieht ja wirklich arg danach aus, als hätte man bei Isla etwas mehr als einmal hingeschaut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (26. Mai 2014)

Danke fuera messen, das baut zu hoch.  Ja, bei den academys haben die  wohl mehr  als 1mal hingeschaut.
gruss giant_r


----------



## Mamara (26. Mai 2014)

Hmm, ob am neuen Academy noch gut ne Kurbel um 125-130mm passen würde? Brauch nen BMX- Ersatz fürs Cnoc


----------



## rilerale (13. September 2017)

Tages zusammen,

da ich auch gerade nach einem bezahlbarem 16" bin, habe ich das Blowfish gebraucht im Auge.
Ich will natürlich so einiges optimieren, leider sind hier die Bilder nicht mehr da.

Ziel ist eigentlich sowas um die 7-7,5kg, ob dies mit überschaubarem Budget zu schaffen ist?
Klar ist neue Reifen, Schläuche, Lenker, Sattelstütze.
Kurbel und Innenlager kommt halt darauf an was verbaut ist.
Steuersatz und Vorbau hier muss ich schauen was noch zu bekomen ist, 1" wird halt schwer.
Bremsen und Hebel, eigentlich will ich auf Avid gehen.

Fällt euch noch was ein?
Könnte man irgendwie wieder die Bilder hochladen?

Gruß rilerale


----------



## Linipupini (13. September 2017)

eine ernsthafte Frage: warum kauft ihr so hässliche Schlurren, wenn ihr sowieso die hälfte der Anbauteile von dem Rad tauscht?


----------



## rilerale (13. September 2017)

@Linipupini 
ist die Antwort ernst gemeint?

Hässlich ist relativ.
Schon mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass vielleicht so einiges an Teilen noch rumliegt und man vielleicht gern bastelt?

Kopfschüttel


----------



## Linipupini (13. September 2017)

die Antwort ist definitiv ernst gemeint! ist ja auch nur meine pers. Meinung.


rilerale schrieb:


> Schon mal auf den Gedanken gekommen, dass vielleicht so einiges an Teilen noch rumliegt und man vielleicht gern bastelt?


ist mir auch klar, aber da gibt es schönere Räder/Rahmen zum komplettieren.
Ich habe auch schon einige Rädchen gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rilerale (13. September 2017)

Aha, hast du ein paar Vorschläge?
Achso ich bekomme das Rad für knapp 70€.
Wenn ich bei Kubike Rahmen und Gabel bestelle bin ich bei 165€.
Commencal Ramones bin ich auch bei über 100€

Zum Pimpen finde ich das Blowfish für den Preis recht gut, einzig die 1" Gabel ist ein kleines Problem.


----------



## Linipupini (13. September 2017)

rilerale schrieb:


> Achso ich bekomme das Rad für knapp 70€.


sollte man vorher schon mal kundtun! Ich dachte neu + Versand
Dann mach mal, bin gespannt.


----------



## rilerale (13. September 2017)

steht aber oben "Blowfish gebraucht".
Neu würde ich es auch nicht nehmen, dann schon eher Commencal Ramones.
Wobei bei dem bin ich dann auch schnell bei 300€ und da kommen ja Kubikes etc. ins Spiel.

So jetzt aber.
Habt ihr noch Tips?


----------



## joglo (13. September 2017)

Ich finde das Blowfish ganz OK, zumindest gefällt mir der polierte oder verchromte Rahmen.
Mit ein paar Änderungen sollte man da was brauchbares draus machen können.

Leider ist’s aber auch so, dass dies eben schnell ins Geld gehen kann und man dann gleich was „gscheites“ hätte kaufen können.
Natürlich macht aber was Vernünftiges Kaufen weniger Spaß als was Cooles zusammenzubasteln

Ich würde Dir folgendes vorschlagen:

Reifen Schwalbe Black Jack oder Kenda Small Block 8, ich würde letzteres deutlich bevorzugen z.B. hier https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-16-zoller/kenda-reifen-smallblockeight/50?c=42, ca 25€
Billige Kaniabikes Einfachkurbel https://www.kaniabikes.com/zubehoer/zubehoer-14-zoller/kurbel-1-fach/73  (mit 102mm wahrscheinlich kürzer und 32Z, nach Specs des Dawes immerhin 4 weniger…, 43€) für oder bei Woom nach der Kurbel für das Woom 3 https://www.woombikes.com/products/3 fragen (25 Zähne, 95mm, verkaufen die bei netter Anfrage für 40€, und würde optisch super passen)
Anderen Sattel, z.B. auch von Woom 15€, evtl. würde auch ein Pivot-sattel aus dem BMX Bereich vlt. sogar in Kunststoff passen
Bunte Griffe und Pedale z.B. HappyKid von Contect, weniger wegen Gewicht sondern um das Ding optisch aufzumöbeln, bei Gebrauchtbikes ja oft verschrammelt (und damits den Kinder gefällt)
Damit bist Du schon bei > 100€ Kosten (Versandkosten etc. nicht vergessen)

Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker erst mal wiegen und Austausch eher nur wenn großen Sünden verbaut wurden (alla Lenker mit 500g, wurde alles schon dokumentiert hier...), man ohnehin Teile rumliegen hat oder sich günstig auftun, sonst erreichst Du eben schnell den Kostenpunkt wo ein gebrauchtes Kubike, Isla, Kania billiger gewesen wäre... 1" ist natürlich auch ohnehin schwierig.
Auf 7kg kommst damit wahrscheinlich nicht, dafür wird es vlt. sogar einen anderen LRS brauchen.
Spaß haben damit!


----------



## rilerale (13. September 2017)

@joglo 
Danke für die Tips.
Reifenwechsel ist klar, Sattel schaue ich mir erst mal an.
Pedale und Griffe ist auch schon vorgemerkt.
Kurbel von Kania ist ein guter Tip.
Lenker ist auf jeden Fall schon eingeplant, da habe ich noch Einige da.
Habe auch noch einen 1" Vorbau Synchros, jaja die guten alten Zeiten mit der Mag21. Oha mein 1. Selbstaufbau war ein guter Rocklobster Stahlrahmen(ähnlich dem guten Bontrager), ich glaub direkt über Cosmic geholt, mit Mag 21 und komplett XT, Kette war damals noch Rohloff Pflicht, alle Anderen taten sich unter Last schwer. 
Leider ist der Vorbau zu lang, nur der CanCreek Steuersatz würde gehen. Da muss ich aber noch mal tief in mich gehen.

Naja jetzt warte ich erstmal bis es nächste Woche da ist.
Wenn ich schon die Kurbel wechsel, schau ich mir noch das Innenlager an.
Erstmal schauen und auseinader nehmen und wiegen.

Gruß rilerale


----------



## rilerale (18. September 2017)

Tages zusammen,

Projekt beerdigt, habe jetzt ewig hin und her verhandelt. Verkäufer will nicht versenden.

Jetzt geht die Suche wieder von vorn los.

Gruß rilerale


----------



## Linipupini (18. September 2017)

Manche Dinge erledigen sich einfach von selbst!


----------



## rilerale (18. September 2017)

Ja aber was nun, bei einem Budget von 200€ was leichtes zu finden ist nicht einfach(selbst das Budget ist nicht Endabgestimmt).


----------



## Linipupini (18. September 2017)

Ich würde beim 16er nicht mehr so ein geschiss machen und lieber beim 20er mehr investieren!
Das 16er wurde bei uns nur sehr kurz gefahren. Keine Ahnung, wie das die anderen sehen.
Ich kann auf Anhieb 2-4 gute Rädchen in den Kleinanzeigen sehen!!


----------



## rilerale (18. September 2017)

16" bei Kleinanzeigen oder 20"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Linipupini (18. September 2017)

16er


----------



## rilerale (18. September 2017)

meinst du die Islas? Falls ja, da antwortet keiner auf Anfragen, rrrrrrrr


----------



## Linipupini (18. September 2017)

jep, zum Beispiel.
Du darfst natürlich nicht verlangen, wenn du jetzt ne Anfrage stellst, das du innerhalb von einer Stunde ne Antwort bekommst!
Einfach mal bis heute Abend warten, manche müssen auch noch nebenbei arbeiten


----------



## rilerale (18. September 2017)

och maannnoooo lass dir doch nicht alles aus der Nase ziehen. Bitte


----------



## rilerale (22. September 2017)

Zur Info, konnte jetzt günstig ein Cnoc 16 kaufen. Da gibt es leider nicht viel zu schrauben.


----------



## Linipupini (22. September 2017)

Siehste geht doch, kommt Zeit, kommt Rad.
Zeig mal her das Teil.


----------



## rilerale (22. September 2017)

Bilder habe ich noch keine, wurde sofort in Beschlag genommen.
Ist die Variante in Blau mit Schutzblechen, laut meiner Waage knapp 6,6kg.
So einige typische Lackschäden.
Mal schauen ob ich bei Isla neue Aufkleber bekomme.
Dann gibt es vor dem Weiterverkauf in 2-3Jahren eine neue Pulverbeschichtung.
Bremshebel haben auch die üblichen Kratzer.
Der Hit ist der alte Besitzer hat es vor 2Jahren sehr günstig gebraucht bekommen und wollte keine Gewinn machen, ergo 150€.
Leider wollte er nicht versenden, da gab es mehr als 60 Anfragen. Also mit der Lütten nach dem Kindergarten schnell mal gut 100km eine Strecke und das Lächeln entständig für Vieles.

Gruß rilerale

@Linipupini 
dein Rahmenverkauf, da kribbelt es in den Fingern aber dafür habe ich ja jetzt gut 2-3Jahre Zeit.
Ich willendlich mal wieder ein Rad komplett, unvernüftig, aufbauen.


----------



## Linipupini (22. September 2017)

der 20er Neonrahmen ist verkauft und geht ins Ösiland


----------



## rilerale (22. September 2017)

Bloss gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

